# opiniones contrarias al codigo de vinci



## Linda Karina

que opinan acerca de que Jesucristo se casó estando aquí en la tierra?


----------



## Fernando

Linda, hemos tenido ya varios hilos sobre el Código da Vinci.

Entre ellos http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=28901

En todo caso, y a menos que me descubras alguna prueba que desconozco creo tanto en el matrimonio de Jesucristo como en que Don Quijote cabalgó contra unos molinos de viento (la fuente es la misma: un novelista).


----------



## Linda Karina

es decir para ti solamente es una novela

tu opinion sería muy valioisa porque hay cosas que cita el libro que no son ciertas.


----------



## astronauta

A me parece una novela muy buena, con excepcion de los cliches, que ABUNDAN.

Seria muy chuli que fuera verdad, pero creo que es una novela y mejor me quedo como Laia.


----------



## América

¿Y por qué no habría de haberse casado? No se olviden que la religión católica fue escrita por hombres que trataban de quitarle toda importancia a la mujer porque ellos querían tener todo el poder. Yo creo que puede ser cierto que las mujeres que rodeaban a Jesús habían influido mucho en Él pero la religión católica trata de ocultar muchos aspectos de la verdadera historia de Jesús, por razones obvias.

No afirmo que se haya casado con María Magdalena (como lo dice el Código), sin embargo considero que puede existir la posibilidad y que no todo esté escrito...


----------



## Laia

astronauta said:
			
		

> A me parece una novela muy buena, con excepcion de los cliches, que ABUNDAN.
> 
> Seria muy chuli que fuera verdad, pero creo que es una novela y mejor me quedo como Laia.


 
He borrado mi post de antes, pero ya que me mencionas... jejeje lo que había dicho era que mi opinión sobre la religión y la Iglesia son... mmm... bueno vaya, que no voy a misa, bueno sí: a bbc (bodas, bautizos y comuniones) 

Es que me sorprende mucho ver a gente que ha escrito threads para traducir cosas como "gracias por haber rezado por mí". Por mí no es necesario que reze nadie, lo dejo dicho.


----------



## astronauta

Te cite por que quiero reservarme el derecho de publicar mi opinion sobre la iglesia. Me ha ocurrido en otros foros que solo causa charlas interminables y disgustos.


----------



## Laia

astronauta said:
			
		

> Te cite por que quiero reservarme el derecho de publicar mi opinion sobre la iglesia. Me ha ocurrido en otros foros que solo causa charlas interminables y disgustos.


 
Gracias por prevenirme. Sigue asombrándome...


----------



## Fernando

América said:
			
		

> ¿Y por qué no habría de haberse casado? No se olviden que la religión católica fue escrita por hombres que trataban de quitarle toda importancia a la mujer porque ellos querían tener todo el poder. Yo creo que puede ser cierto que las mujeres que rodeaban a Jesús habían influido mucho en Él pero la religión católica trata de ocultar muchos aspectos de la verdadera historia de Jesús, por razones obvias.
> 
> No afirmo que se haya casado con María Magdalena (como lo dice el Código), sin embargo considero que puede existir la posibilidad y que no todo esté escrito...


También es una posibilidad que fuese un mongol criado en Rumanía que venía a instaurar el dominio universal del budismo versión mahayana (sector crítico) para lo cual disponía de una bomba atómica que no estalló por el efecto relativista de la gravedad de Plutón.

Lamentablemente no tenemos pruebas.


----------



## GenJen54

HERE is another thread about the book.


----------



## Lu_international

Mi opinión es que muchos de los escándalos que el libro pretendía crear son tonterías, y que la gente se escandalice es aún más tonto, a ver, yo soy cristiana, a mi que más me da si Jesús se casó y tuvo hijos o si la virgen maría tuvo niños después de Jesús? eso no me quita mi fé, porque ninguna de las dos cosas es algo impuro, Jesús era un hombre, era de carne y hueso, y María también, se la llama Virgen porque cuando tuvo a Jesús era vírgen, pero después no importa. A mi este libro me parece una.... mejor no lo digo, no por su crítica a la Iglesia ni nada de eso (que yo tambien la critico), sino porque no ha sido escrito por el placer de escribir (y se nota) sino por pur escándalo y para provocar, ha sido escrito para vender, es como la música comercial, es malísima porque no tiene sentimientos, sólo se hace con la intención de ganar dinero
Hay libros mucho mejores, con más intriga, más pasión y menos conocidos


----------



## ampurdan

Yo no he leído el libro ni lo pienso hacer. Iré a ver la película con mis palomitas, que para eso se escribió. Así que no puedo opinar sobre lo que se dice en él.

Por otra parte, ni siquiera estoy muy seguro de que un tal Jesús de Nazaret existiera. Hay unos cuantos libros algo discordantes acerca de su vida, escritos unos cien años después de que ese señor supuestamente fuese ejecutado, cuando el movimiento religioso ya estaba formado y tenía varias facciones e incluso sus primeros "herejes". Es algo muy oscuro y complicado, y un caldo de cultivo de todo tipo de hipótesis. Para mí, lo importante de la religión que surgió de ahí es que supo hacer una síntesis de los valores del Mundo Antiguo y la trasladó a través de la Edad Media hasta la modernidad.


----------



## América

Lu_international said:
			
		

> Mi opinión es que muchos de los escándalos que el libro pretendía crear son tonterías, y que la gente se escandalice es aún más tonto, a ver, yo soy cristiana, a mi que más me da si Jesús se casó y tuvo hijos o si la virgen maría tuvo niños después de Jesús? eso no me quita mi fé, porque ninguna de las dos cosas es algo impuro, Jesús era un hombre, era de carne y hueso, y María también, se la llama Virgen porque cuando tuvo a Jesús era vírgen, pero después no importa. A mi este libro me parece una.... mejor no lo digo, no por su crítica a la Iglesia ni nada de eso (que yo tambien la critico), sino porque no ha sido escrito por el placer de escribir (y se nota) sino por pur escándalo y para provocar, ha sido escrito para vender, es como la música comercial, es malísima porque no tiene sentimientos, sólo se hace con la intención de ganar dinero
> Hay libros mucho mejores, con más intriga, más pasión y menos conocidos


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, considero que no importa mucho la vida real, por eso ponía que hay muchas cosas que Jesús pudo haber hecho y que no todo está escrito y repito ¿Y qué importancia tendría si se hubiese casado? ¿Por qué no lo habría hecho???

De todas maneras puede que Jesús sea o no el Hijo de Dios, de eso nadie puede estar seguro, es cuestión de fe. Aunque yo pienso que su filosofía de vida es una interesante perspectiva que nos enseña a vivir con más gusto en la vida.


----------



## Fernando

A Ampurdan: A menos que lo consideres una interpolación, hay referencias sobradas en Flavio Josefo, que era un judío casi contemporáneo (circa 70 d.C.)

A América: Por supuesto que no todo está escrito. De hecho hasta hay un versículo que dice textualmente que Jesucristo hizo más cosas de las que están en la Biblia. Pero si se casó y no lo pusieron ¿qué? ¿se les "pasó"? Discutamos de cosas que tengan alguna probabilidad por fuentes posteriores o por evangelios gnósticos, pero no por la última ocurrencia de un escritor.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Lu_international said:
			
		

> Mi opinión es que muchos de los escándalos que el libro pretendía crear son tonterías, y que la gente se escandalice es aún más tonto, a ver, yo soy cristiana, a mi que más me da si Jesús se casó y tuvo hijos o si la virgen maría tuvo niños después de Jesús? eso no me quita mi fé, porque ninguna de las dos cosas es algo impuro, Jesús era un hombre, era de carne y hueso, y María también, se la llama Virgen porque cuando tuvo a Jesús era vírgen, pero después no importa. A mi este libro me parece una.... mejor no lo digo, no por su crítica a la Iglesia ni nada de eso (que yo tambien la critico), sino porque no ha sido escrito por el placer de escribir (y se nota) sino por pur escándalo y para provocar, ha sido escrito para vender, es como la música comercial, es malísima porque no tiene sentimientos, sólo se hace con la intención de ganar dinero
> Hay libros mucho mejores, con más intriga, más pasión y menos conocidos


 
Que cosa más difícil este hilo! ja ja ja... Pero lo importante es saber respetar las ideas de los otros.
En mi opinión, el libro es una buena forma de perder tiempo, con datos históricos que no están en la historia confused y narracion redundante a más. De lo que si Jesús se casó o no o si María era virgen o no... estoy T-O-T-A-L-M-E-N-T-E de acuerdo con LU, eso ¡qué más nos da! Finalmente, hoy en día, cada quien tiene una construcción de fe con base en la religión que profesa y si verdaderamente tiene fe seguirá creyendo en su Dios y en el temor a Él como un ser divino y no como un ser terrenal que pudo vivir como cada uno de nosotros puede hacerlo...
Saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Lu_international said:
			
		

> Mi opinión es que muchos de los escándalos que el libro pretendía crear son tonterías, y que la gente se escandalice es aún más tonto, a ver, yo soy cristiana, a mi que más me da si Jesús se casó y tuvo hijos o si la virgen maría tuvo niños después de Jesús? eso no me quita mi fé, porque ninguna de las dos cosas es algo impuro, Jesús era un hombre, era de carne y hueso, y María también, se la llama Virgen porque cuando tuvo a Jesús era vírgen, pero después no importa. A mi este libro me parece una.... mejor no lo digo, no por su crítica a la Iglesia ni nada de eso (que yo tambien la critico), sino porque no ha sido escrito por el placer de escribir (y se nota) sino por pur escándalo y para provocar, ha sido escrito para vender, es como la música comercial, es malísima porque no tiene sentimientos, sólo se hace con la intención de ganar dinero
> Hay libros mucho mejores, con más intriga, más pasión y menos conocidos


 
Que cosa más difícil este hilo! ja ja ja... Pero lo importante es saber respetar las ideas de los otros.
En mi opinión, el libro es una buena forma de perder tiempo, con datos históricos que no están en la historia confused y narracion redundante a más. De lo que si Jesús se casó o no o si María era virgen o no... estoy T-O-T-A-L-M-E-N-T-E de acuerdo con LU, eso ¡qué más nos da! Finalmente, hoy en día, cada quien tiene una construcción de fe con base en la religión que profesa y si verdaderamente tiene fe seguirá creyendo en su Dios y en el temor a Él como un ser divino y no como un ser terrenal que pudo vivir como cada uno de nosotros puede hacerlo...
Saludos


----------



## América

Fernando said:
			
		

> A Ampurdan: A menos que lo consideres una interpolación, hay referencias sobradas en Flavio Josefo, que era un judío casi contemporáneo (circa 70 d.C.)
> 
> A América: Por supuesto que no todo está escrito. De hecho hasta hay un versículo que dice textualmente que Jesucristo hizo más cosas de las que están en la Biblia. Pero si se casó y no lo pusieron ¿qué? ¿se les "pasó"? Discutamos de cosas que tengan alguna probabilidad por fuentes posteriores o por evangelios gnósticos, pero no por la última ocurrencia de un escritor.


 
Yo no discuto sobre nada, simplemente en mi opinión no podemos ser tan cerrados a las ideas de los demás. Yo creo en Dios pero no creo para nada en las religiones y menos en la iglesia católica, de todas maneras respeto sus teorías y creo que Jesús a existido y no discuto en absoluto que fue un hombre santo.

América


----------



## ampurdan

Justamente, una interpolación del siglo IV según tengo entendido, ¿qué clase de judío diría que un hombre llamado Jesús es el Mesías en un parágrafo y se quedaría tan ancho, continuando en el siguiente parágrafo la historia que estaba contando sin mencionar más al Mesías para nada?


----------



## Fernando

Yo he leído algo sobre el tema y dan los textos como auténticos, pero como no tengo la fuente a mano...


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, evidentemente no todo el mundo está de acuerdo. Pero ese no es el caso, estoy dispuesto a aceptar que algo pasó en el siglo I con un galileo en Jerusalén y que a partir de aquí se originó y organizó una gran religión con una gran capacidad de sincretismo durante los primeros siglos de su formación.


----------



## Linda Karina

bueno Jesucristo el galileo es el salvador del mundo, lo que el libro quiere reflejar es la falta de divinidad de CRISTO ya que si la gente no cree en CRISTO COMO DIOS NO TENDRAN LA SALVACION DE SUS ALMAS, LA DIVINIDAD DE CRISTO ES LA SALVACION DEL MUNDO.


----------



## Linda Karina

Hola Soy Linda. He Leido El Libro Y Quiero Hacer Una Pregunta Cual Es El Motivo Por El Cual El Autor Quiere Decir Que Cristo Fue Un Hombre Comun Y Corriente?


----------



## Lu_international

porque e escándalo vende y la polémica más, piensa, por ejemplo en españa el programa: quieres ser millonario? es muy cultural, interesante y divertido pero no tiene mucha audiencia, pero gran hermano que es un programa basura, y tonto tiene muchisimos millones de espectadores porque tiene polémica.
Y con respecto a jesus,...yo soy creyente, pero es que jesús segun la biblia no es dios, jesus es su hijo como todos nosotros, y todos somos parte de dios pero no somos dios y jesus tampoco, no entendí tu mensaje


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Totalmente de acuerdo, no sabía como explicarlo, pero este libro sólo alude a la controversia como estrategia de venta. Más que desvirtuar a Dios, a Jesús o a María Magdalena por tener convicciones sólidas en contra de la religión, tiene -creo yo- ganas de vender...


----------



## prophet

opino que ninguno ha rebelado verdaderamente lo que esta eb sus corazones hablemos mas objetivos


----------



## astronauta

Chic@s, recordemos que ES _*SOLO*_ UNA NOVELA DE SUSPENSO.

 Si la iglesia es tan solida como parece que lo es, por que habra de temer?
 Pienso que la controversia se disparo cuando el arzobispo de Genoa (que antes tenia un puesto muy alto en el Vaticano) recomendo el boycott al libro.


----------

